# Oracle broken inner shower screen



## Knobby (Jun 10, 2020)

Hello.

Wonder if you can help, my Oracle Touch has managed to break a shower screen. Sage haven't had them in stock for some time.

Been looking online for some alternatives, seen a few brass options but understand the boiler is aluminium and the two metals don't play well together.

58mm Inner Shower Screen
SP0020052

Thanks in advance..


----------



## JA92 (Apr 7, 2020)

This has happened to me recently too... if anyone has an idea of best bets please share.


----------



## strutsinaction (Jun 18, 2020)

This also happened to me last week and looks very similar to yours. My Oracle Touch is only 8 months old. I have a ticket open with the Sage Support to get a replacement under warranty.


----------



## Kannan (Mar 28, 2020)

It will take about 2 weeks to arrive but this is probably still quicker than from Sage UK...

http://outwestcoffee.com.au/index.php/product/breville-bes-900-series-inner-shower-screen/

Surprised they went so quickly, my original Oracle's didn't go after 5 years' regular daily usage...


----------



## strutsinaction (Jun 18, 2020)

I spoke to Sage Support today. 58mm inner shower screen expected to be back in stock on 8 August, to be replaced under the 2 year warranty.


----------



## Kannan (Mar 28, 2020)

strutsinaction said:


> in stock on 8 August


 $20AUD delivered in 2 weeks or 2 months wait to use my coffee machine with a warranty part... hmmm  ... Surely it's worth it even if you then have a spare?


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

yeah i'd take their 'expected to be back in stock' with a grain...well a truck...of salt too.

different part but the single-wall 54mm baskets have been 'expected in stock' since early February. they've even 'been in stock' only to not actually physically materialise in the warehouse.


----------



## strutsinaction (Jun 18, 2020)

Kannan said:


> $20AUD delivered in 2 weeks or 2 months wait to use my coffee machine with a warranty part... hmmm  ... Surely it's worth it even if you then have a spare?


 Yes, thanks for the link. I checked the cost of the item + shipping and it came to $37AUS (~ £20) so I'll pass.

My Oracle Touch is still functional, despite the cracked inner screen. Coffee still tastes great. So I'll wait for the replacement.


----------



## strutsinaction (Jun 18, 2020)

facboy said:


> yeah i'd take their 'expected to be back in stock' with a grain...well a truck...of salt too.
> 
> different part but the single-wall 54mm baskets have been 'expected in stock' since early February. they've even 'been in stock' only to not actually physically materialise in the warehouse.


 Yes, the last warranty part (replacement portafilter due to a hairline crack in the handle) took 6 months to arrive 😉

Fortunately, the machine was still usable so was not an issue.


----------



## Kannan (Mar 28, 2020)

strutsinaction said:


> Yes, thanks for the link. I checked the cost of the item + shipping and it came to $37AUS (~ £20) so I'll pass.


 If it still works fine that's fair enough... 28 bucks for postage!!! Wow! Ok


----------



## Leif (Mar 12, 2021)

Hi. I am living in Sweden and encountered the same problem with a broken inner shower screen. Neither distributor nor resellers seemed interested, so i turned to a friend with a 3D-printer, and he is now prowiding me at almost no cost.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Sage should have them in stock all of the time. Since they started warehousing some parts themselves it's become more and more of a problem. When parts came via Coffee Classics things seemed to be better - their engineers may need the parts so have them. Maybe some one should contact Breville's Oz head office and complain. It's not just a DB and Oracle problem.

TBH though why do they break. Simples - doing the shower fixing screw up far more than is needed. I'd suggest people hold the short end of the hex key when they tighten it. Might help and no need to tighten past the point where it feels firm. I have heard of people stripping the fixing screw thread.

I bought a spare as soon as some one on here broke one. People seem to think they need to be tight as they are sealing against pressure when they aren't. The seal is the fit of the portafilter against the gouphead seal. All the shower screen screw is doing is holding it in place.

I also bought a spare grouphead seal. Not sure if I will ever need it. Unlike rubber used in some makes they don't go hard. If the machine isn't used for a while and when they are new they are rather firm but soon get to how they should be.

My machine was a refurb and the first time I took the shower screen off I was surprised on how tight it was. Also the boiler drain screws - those were crazily tight. The previous owner had also scaled it up so much that the usual descale routine couldn't remove it. Once I fixed that the change in the PID heating was amazing.


----------

